# Bow press



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Anyone in the Roy/Clinton/Clearfield area have a bow press?
Does anyone know a way without a press I could take 1/2 twist out of my string wild arrow put in to get my peep straight again?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Are there no shops to take it in to press it? There is a way, but usually not recommended.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

How off is it? Can you just twist your D loop so it'll line up at full draw?


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I twist my loop and it'll hold for a draw and shot. I'll twist it again and again and again. I just need something to be more consistent.

The only other shop near here closed two days after xmas. Go figure they closed in Logan too. I'll order new X Strings in a couple months and travel all the way to Idaho to have them installed if I have to.
The bro aspect combined with a simple peep replacement being off at wild as a first time customer is off putting.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

You cannot safely do string work without a press. 

I have been having a similar issue with one of my bows and adding or removing twists does not help. The strings just plain suck.

Wilde Arrow is a good shop though. If you’re having an issue it likely isn’t due to the shop but rather likely due to a lower quality string set with excessive stretch.

If you find yourself down in the SL valley you can PM me and use my press if you think it will help.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wilde Arrow is a good shop. I'd go back there and they'll take care of you. They just set up my bow for me, and I don't have any complaints. They may have some of the "bro" vibe, but they generally know their stuff and do good work. My only complaint there is that they always seem to be incredibly busy......


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Everyone has their own spot to go to and Wild just so happens to be the furthest North bow shop I know of. I'll probably head into Idaho for work. Not that Wild Arrow is a bad shop, it's just not for me.
My strings aren't two years old yet and the old, smaller peep sat well before I had a larger one placed. 
Either way it is more of an annoyance for practice and Turkey season than anything. I'll get "X Strings" put on before big game this year.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

olibooger said:


> Everyone has their own spot to go to and Wild just so happens to be the furthest North bow shop I know of. I'll probably head into Idaho for work. Not that Wild Arrow is a bad shop, it's just not for me.
> My strings aren't two years old yet and the old, smaller peep sat well before I had a larger one placed.
> Either way it is more of an annoyance for practice and Turkey season than anything. I'll get "X Strings" put on before big game this year.


I hear ya. I have a Bear bow that was brand new in the fall, has never been on a hunt and probably has less than 100 shots through it. Damned thing has terrible peep rotation.

The strings just suck.

I also have a Diamond bow with many more shots on it and factory strings yet it holds the peep perfectly. Go figure.

Above all, you have to like and trust the shop doing the work. Since you don't, you will be better somewhere else regardless.

If you just want a half twist taken out or added in, I'd bet you could talk Cabela's into throwing it in their press real quick.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

That's a good point. I'll check Cabelas and Sportsmans.

Thanks yall


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

What are "X Strings"?


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I can help you out if you want to drive to Rose Park in Salt Lake. I am about 5 minutes further South by freeway than Wild Arrow. Just let me know and we can meet up. Depending on your bow, a lot of press's won't work on many of the parallel limb bows.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Lance is back opened at Top of Utah Archery in Logan.


----------



## 2blade (Mar 26, 2018)

get yourself a Synumn rope press from Lancaster. I could change limbs with the one I got, replacing strings and such is a piece of cake.


----------

